# Ragazzo amante di una collega sposata



## paolo1976 (14 Maggio 2013)

Ciao a tutti sono un ragazzo che dopo 4 anni di bellissima amicizia con una collega di lavoro mi sono innamorato di lei, tra l'altro fidanzata al momento dell'innamoramento e ora sposata. Praticamente e' successo che circa 1 anno e mezzo fa dopo essermi dichiarato a lei abbiamo cominciato ad uscire assieme di tanto in tanto occasioni dove ci son state carezze, bacetti ecc. Una volta siamo stati una sett via per lavoro e abbiamo dormito assieme in un letto da 4 assieme ad altri 2 colleghe e li c'e stato il primo contatto fisico (non abbiamo fatto sesso). Siamo poi arrivati a luglio dell'anno scorso dove lei e' venuta a casa mia e li e' successo il fattaccio..dopo di questo lei e' cambiata totalmente verso di me, molto piu fredda e distaccata (probabilmente avra' capito di aver fatto un errore o si sara' sentita in colpa nei confronti del suo ragazzo). da li ad oggi la situazione e' via via peggiorata. Io ho sempre cercato di recuperare il nostro rapporto ( mi va bene anche un amicizia vista la sua ormai situazione da sposata e anche perche lavoriamo assime), ho sempre cercato di parlare con lei pero lei mi diceva che non riusciva piu a parlarmi o avvicinarsi a me. Fatto sta che adesso siamo arrivati al limite lei mi sta' totalmente ignorando al lavoro e mi e' stato detto anche che ha parlato male di me in giro. Ora vi chiedo che fareste? Vendetta (piu' che altro per il fatto ke ha parlato male di me in giro, e se si di che tipo senza incorrere nell' illegalita') o ignorarla a mia volta? 
Grazie a tutte/i.


----------



## Hellseven (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un ragazzo che dopo 4 anni di bellissima amicizia con una collega di lavoro mi sono innamorato di lei, tra l'altro fidanzata al momento dell'innamoramento e ora sposata. Praticamente e' successo che circa 1 anno e mezzo fa dopo essermi dichiarato a lei abbiamo cominciato ad uscire assieme di tanto in tanto occasioni dove ci son state carezze, bacetti ecc. Una volta siamo stati una sett via per lavoro e abbiamo dormito assieme in un letto da 4 assieme ad altri 2 colleghe e li c'e stato il primo contatto fisico (non abbiamo fatto sesso). Siamo poi arrivati a luglio dell'anno scorso dove lei e' venuta a casa mia e li e' successo il fattaccio..dopo di questo lei e' cambiata totalmente verso di me, molto piu fredda e distaccata (probabilmente avra' capito di aver fatto un errore o si sara' sentita in colpa nei confronti del suo ragazzo). da li ad oggi la situazione e' via via peggiorata. Io ho sempre cercato di recuperare il nostro rapporto ( mi va bene anche un amicizia vista la sua ormai situazione da sposata e anche perche lavoriamo assime), ho sempre cercato di parlare con lei pero lei mi diceva che non riusciva piu a parlarmi o avvicinarsi a me. Fatto sta che adesso siamo arrivati al limite lei mi sta' totalmente ignorando al lavoro e mi e' stato detto anche che ha parlato male di me in giro. Ora vi chiedo che fareste? Vendetta (piu' che altro per il fatto ke ha parlato male di me in giro, e se si di che tipo senza incorrere nell' illegalita') o ignorarla a mia volta?
> Grazie a tutte/i.


Uagliò fatti forza, dalla per morta, evitala pure tu e conserva il lavoro con le unghie e con i denti perché non saresti né il primo e neppure l'ultimo che per colpa di una stronza si trova in mezzo ad una via. Ed oggi avere un lavoro è un privilegio. E' morta, la stronza, condoglianze vivissime. Ma oggi è un altro giorno, risorgi suvvia


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

Benvenuto, sei nella posizione 14,

per una saggia risposta dovrai attendere qualche minuto: il consiglio di tradimento.net è riunito.

grazie per l'attenzione.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un ragazzo che dopo 4 anni di bellissima amicizia con una collega di lavoro mi sono innamorato di lei, tra l'altro fidanzata al momento dell'innamoramento e ora sposata. Praticamente e' successo che circa 1 anno e mezzo fa dopo essermi dichiarato a lei abbiamo cominciato ad uscire assieme di tanto in tanto occasioni dove ci son state carezze, bacetti ecc. Una volta siamo stati una sett via per lavoro e abbiamo dormito assieme in un letto da 4 assieme ad altri 2 colleghe e li c'e stato il primo contatto fisico (non abbiamo fatto sesso). Siamo poi arrivati a luglio dell'anno scorso dove lei e' venuta a casa mia e li e' successo il fattaccio..dopo di questo lei e' cambiata totalmente verso di me, molto piu fredda e distaccata (probabilmente avra' capito di aver fatto un errore o si sara' sentita in colpa nei confronti del suo ragazzo). da li ad oggi la situazione e' via via peggiorata. Io ho sempre cercato di recuperare il nostro rapporto ( mi va bene anche un amicizia vista la sua ormai situazione da sposata e anche perche lavoriamo assime), ho sempre cercato di parlare con lei pero lei mi diceva che non riusciva piu a parlarmi o avvicinarsi a me. Fatto sta che adesso siamo arrivati al limite lei mi sta' totalmente ignorando al lavoro e mi e' stato detto anche che ha parlato male di me in giro. Ora vi chiedo che fareste? Vendetta (piu' che altro per il fatto ke ha parlato male di me in giro, e se si di che tipo senza incorrere nell' illegalita') o ignorarla a mia volta?
> Grazie a tutte/i.


Una azienda dove si fanno trasferte con condivisione di lettoni in modo promiscuo??? posso mandare curriculim?? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Benvenuto, sei nella posizione 14,
> 
> per una saggia risposta dovrai attendere qualche minuto: il consiglio di tradimento.net è riunito.
> 
> grazie per l'attenzione.



:rotfl:

per deliberare avrei  bisogno di sapere com'è un letto da 4!


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

Risposta seria: lascia perdere lei e la vendetta, ignorala


----------



## perplesso (14 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Una azienda dove si fanno trasferte con condivisione di lettoni in modo promiscuo??? posso mandare curriculim?? :rotfl::rotfl:


ammetto che la cosa ha colpito molto pure me.

però dev'essere anche un'azienda con tasso di feromoni basso.   hai 3 donne nel tuo letto e non succede nulla?

mah.


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ammetto che la cosa ha colpito molto pure me.
> 
> però dev'essere anche un'azienda con tasso di feromoni basso. *hai 3 donne nel tuo letto e non succede nulla?
> 
> *mah.


assomiglia tanto al modo di fare di Acheo.


----------



## paolo1976 (14 Maggio 2013)

A dir la verita' era a casa di un collega di li


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> A dir la verita' era a casa di un collega di li



eh???? 

:fumo:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ammetto che la cosa ha colpito molto pure me.
> 
> però dev'essere anche un'azienda con tasso di feromoni basso. hai 3 donne nel tuo letto e non succede nulla?
> 
> mah.


Perchè tu cosa avresti fatto?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un ragazzo che dopo 4 anni di bellissima amicizia con una collega di lavoro mi sono innamorato di lei, tra l'altro fidanzata al momento dell'innamoramento e ora sposata. Praticamente e' successo che circa 1 anno e mezzo fa dopo essermi dichiarato a lei abbiamo cominciato ad uscire assieme di tanto in tanto occasioni dove ci son state carezze, bacetti ecc. Una volta siamo stati una sett via per lavoro e abbiamo dormito assieme in un letto da 4 assieme ad altri 2 colleghe e li c'e stato il primo contatto fisico (non abbiamo fatto sesso). Siamo poi arrivati a luglio dell'anno scorso dove lei e' venuta a casa mia e li e' successo il fattaccio..dopo di questo lei e' cambiata totalmente verso di me, molto piu fredda e distaccata (probabilmente avra' capito di aver fatto un errore o si sara' sentita in colpa nei confronti del suo ragazzo). da li ad oggi la situazione e' via via peggiorata. Io ho sempre cercato di recuperare il nostro rapporto ( mi va bene anche un amicizia vista la sua ormai situazione da sposata e anche perche lavoriamo assime), ho sempre cercato di parlare con lei pero lei mi diceva che non riusciva piu a parlarmi o avvicinarsi a me. Fatto sta che adesso siamo arrivati al limite lei mi sta' totalmente ignorando al lavoro e mi e' stato detto anche che ha parlato male di me in giro. Ora vi chiedo che fareste? Vendetta (piu' che altro per il fatto ke ha parlato male di me in giro, e se si di che tipo senza incorrere nell' illegalita') o ignorarla a mia volta?
> Grazie a tutte/i.



:embolo::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti: tutto quello che scriverà Rabby a me andrà bene.


----------



## Camomilla (14 Maggio 2013)

La migliore vendetta è l'indifferenza,cercati una donna libera e goditi la vita...(non dimenticare di farle notare poi,quanto sei felice)


----------



## paolo1976 (14 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Uagliò fatti forza, dalla per morta, evitala pure tu e conserva il lavoro con le unghie e con i denti perché non saresti né il primo e neppure l'ultimo che per colpa di una stronza si trova in mezzo ad una via. Ed oggi avere un lavoro è un privilegio. E' morta, la stronza, condoglianze vivissime. Ma oggi è un altro giorno, risorgi suvvia


Ma il fatto che adesso mi ignori completamente, intanto pero' e' venuta da me e lo ha fatto, e adesso mi tratta come se la responsabilita' fosse solo mia la stronza. Ha detto che non riesce a parlarmi, ma io non ci credo e' troppo una codarda...che dici?


----------



## perplesso (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè tu cosa avresti fatto?


avrei discusso della morte termica dell'universo,ovvio.


----------



## paolo1976 (14 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> La migliore vendetta è l'indifferenza,cercati una donna libera e goditi la vita...(non dimenticare di farle notare poi,quanto sei felice)


L'ho gia' trovata la donna e proprio questo sabato c'e' una uscita tra colleghi dove cisara' anche suo marito.
Secondo voi se dico al marito a voce che e' un cornuto potrebbero denunciarmi?


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> avrei discusso della morte termica dell'universo,ovvio.


sulla scoperta dell'acqua calda, no?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> avrei discusso della morte termica dell'universo,ovvio.


Era quello che pensavo, grazie per la conferma:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè tu cosa avresti fatto?


e tu in un letto fra tre uomini?  



p.s. Occhio.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sulla scoperta dell'acqua calda, no?


Ecco un altro....:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e tu in un letto fra tre uomini?
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Occhio.


:angelo:
Con questa faccina cosa vuoi che faccia?:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> L'ho gia' trovata la donna e proprio questo sabato c'e' una uscita tra colleghi dove cisara' anche suo marito.
> Secondo voi se dico al marito a voce che e' un cornuto potrebbero denunciarmi?


no,ma se vendi il video con quello che ne segue su internet secondo me puoi farci dei bei soldi


----------



## Camomilla (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> L'ho gia' trovata la donna e proprio questo sabato c'e' una uscita tra colleghi dove cisara' anche suo marito.
> Secondo voi se dico al marito a voce che e' un cornuto potrebbero denunciarmi?


Sei in confidenza con il marito??....Non lo fare ma capisco che sarebbe una gran bella soddisfazione :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un ragazzo che dopo 4 anni di bellissima amicizia con una collega di lavoro mi sono innamorato di lei, tra l'altro fidanzata al momento dell'innamoramento e ora sposata. Praticamente e' successo che circa 1 anno e mezzo fa dopo essermi dichiarato a lei abbiamo cominciato ad uscire assieme di tanto in tanto occasioni dove ci son state carezze, bacetti ecc. Una volta siamo stati una sett via per lavoro e abbiamo dormito assieme in un letto da 4 assieme ad altri 2 colleghe e li c'e stato il primo contatto fisico (non abbiamo fatto sesso). Siamo poi arrivati a luglio dell'anno scorso dove lei e' venuta a casa mia e li e' successo il fattaccio..dopo di questo lei e' cambiata totalmente verso di me, molto piu fredda e distaccata (probabilmente avra' capito di aver fatto un errore o si sara' sentita in colpa nei confronti del suo ragazzo). da li ad oggi la situazione e' via via peggiorata. Io ho sempre cercato di recuperare il nostro rapporto ( mi va bene anche un amicizia vista la sua ormai situazione da sposata e anche perche lavoriamo assime), ho sempre cercato di parlare con lei pero lei mi diceva che non riusciva piu a parlarmi o avvicinarsi a me. Fatto sta che adesso siamo arrivati al limite lei mi sta' totalmente ignorando al lavoro e mi e' stato detto anche che ha parlato male di me in giro. Ora vi chiedo che fareste? Vendetta (piu' che altro per il fatto ke ha parlato male di me in giro, e se si di che tipo senza incorrere nell' illegalita') o ignorarla a mia volta?
> Grazie a tutte/i.


ignorala ...
Forse parla male di te perché teme che tu parli di quello che è successo tra voi
pensando così di mettere le mani avanti...


----------



## perplesso (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :angelo:
> Con questa faccina cosa vuoi che faccia?:mrgreen:


discuteresti della conservazione dell'energia collegata agli incolonnamenti in viale Certosa


----------



## Camomilla (14 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no,ma se vendi il video con quello che ne segue su internet secondo me puoi farci dei bei soldi



:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> L'ho gia' trovata la donna e proprio questo sabato c'e' una uscita tra colleghi dove cisara' anche suo marito.
> Secondo voi se dico al marito a voce che e' un cornuto potrebbero denunciarmi?



Non farlo...
in caso contrario ha segni particolari che solo in intimità si notano?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> discuteresti della conservazione dell'energia collegata agli incolonnamenti in viale Certosa


Forse.............


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> discuteresti della conservazione dell'energia collegata agli incolonnamenti in viale Certosa


non fai ridere, neanche  per farti un piacere.


----------



## paolo1976 (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> L'ho gia' trovata la donna e proprio questo sabato c'e' una uscita tra colleghi dove cisara' anche suo marito.
> Secondo voi se dico al marito a voce che e' un cornuto potrebbero denunciarmi?


Potreste per favore dirmi se e' denunciabile il fatto di dire al marito a voce che e' un cornuto?
Grazie


----------



## perplesso (14 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse.............


senza forse.   oppure potresti intrattenerli sui vantaggi dello stipulare una polizza vita contro gli arrostimenti improvvisi


----------



## perplesso (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> Potreste per favore dirmi se e' denunciabile il fatto di dire al marito a voce che e' un cornuto?
> Grazie


beh sì.  il rischio di una denuncia per diffamazione lo corri.


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

camomilla è da stamene che ti cerco, ero abbastanza nervoso, adesso che t'ho letto molto meno.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> L'ho gia' trovata la donna e proprio questo sabato c'e' una uscita tra colleghi dove cisara' anche suo marito.
> Secondo voi se dico al marito a voce che e' un cornuto potrebbero denunciarmi?



ciao Paolo..come vedi ho 20 anni piu'di te..quindi ascoltamo bene..

nessuna denuncia..un bel pugno sul muso probabile...aggiungiu che facilmente in azienda ti daranno il benservito.Non so dove vivi tu,ma qua'perdere il posto e'un drammma..dopo non troverai mai piu'.

Ne vale la pena??


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh sì. il rischio di una denuncia per diffamazione lo corri.


perchè lo vuoi mettere fuori strada. Puoi tranquillamente dirlo, se vuoi, anzi meglio, se in pubblico a voce molto alta, così che tutti possano sentire


----------



## paolo1976 (14 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh sì.  il rischio di una denuncia per diffamazione lo corri.


e scrivere il suo numero nei cessi pubblici? completamente anonimo che ne pensi?


----------



## Camomilla (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> camomilla è da stamene che ti cerco, ero abbastanza nervoso, adesso che t'ho letto molto meno.



Ciaooooo,hai passato notti insonni senza di me???Sono tornata apposta...  :mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> Potreste per favore dirmi se e' denunciabile il fatto di dire al marito a voce che e' un cornuto?
> Grazie



dovrebbe andare dai CC e querelarti...tra qualhce anno sarete chiamati dal Giudice di Pace,con relativi testimoni..lui pruo'chiedere risarcimento danni..ma sempre finisce con la remissione di querela.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> Potreste per favore dirmi se e' denunciabile il fatto di dire al marito a voce che e' un cornuto?
> Grazie



Si...


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non farlo...
> in caso contrario ha segni particolari che solo in intimità si notano?



ho paura a chiederti il perchè di questa domanda:mrgreen:


----------



## paolo1976 (14 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Paolo..come vedi ho 20 anni piu'di te..quindi ascoltamo bene..
> 
> nessuna denuncia..un bel pugno sul muso probabile...aggiungiu che facilmente in azienda ti daranno il benservito.Non so dove vivi tu,ma qua'perdere il posto e'un drammma..dopo non troverai mai piu'.
> 
> Ne vale la pena??


beh io lavoro con lei, suo marito non lavora con noi. e cmq perche' dovrei perdere il lavoro? io lavoro in spagna.


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ciaooooo,hai passato notti insonni senza di me???Sono tornata apposta... :mexican:


vorrei incontrarti più spesso, sono molto agitato.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ho paura a chiederti il perchè di questa domanda:mrgreen:


Se vuoi gli domando io.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ho paura a chiederti il perchè di questa domanda:mrgreen:



Cazzo se la combini devi essere sicuro di poterti difendere no...
Siam bravi tutti a sparare cazzate senza prove ...e io voglio le prove :mrgreen:


Oddio mi sembra di parlare come qalcuno:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> beh io lavoro con lei, suo marito non lavora con noi. e cmq perche' dovrei perdere il lavoro? io lavoro in spagna.



io ad un certo punto della cena direi ad alta voce... "oh ma lo sapete che mi sono trombato la qui presente....!!" ....

ma mi raccomando.. fai un video di tutta la scena! e' importante!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Camomilla (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> e scrivere il suo numero nei cessi pubblici? completamente anonimo che ne pensi?


E che ricaveresti???Lascia stare...DIMENTICA!!


----------



## perplesso (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> e scrivere il suo numero nei cessi pubblici? completamente anonimo che ne pensi?


che devi aspettare un pò di tempo che ti sbollisca la rabbia per la delusione patita.

e nel frattempo trovarti qualche spagnola più socievole.

tra 6 mesi ti sarai dimenticato di lei


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cazzo se la combini devi essere sicuro di poterti difendere no...
> Siam bravi tutti a sparare cazzate senza prove ...e io voglio le prove :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Oddio mi sembra di parlare come qalcuno:mrgreen:



ma quello gli spacca i denti e lui come fa a descrivere i segni particolari della moglie?
con un disegno?:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

camomilla, che fai, io mi dichiaro e tu, che, te la tiri?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> beh io lavoro con lei, suo marito non lavora con noi. e cmq perche' dovrei perdere il lavoro? io lavoro in spagna.


avevo capito nella stessa azienda.
amico..cerca di essere superiore..il mondo e'pieno di troie sposate che la danno via...persa una ne trovi 5


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cazzo se la combini devi essere sicuro di poterti difendere no...
> Siam bravi tutti a sparare cazzate senza prove ...e io voglio le prove :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Oddio mi sembra di parlare come qalcuno:mrgreen:



Tipo se è depilata oppure che ne so.... ha un seno col capezzolo ..... oppure una chiappa è più piccola dell'altra, facci capire su :mrgreen:


----------



## paolo1976 (14 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> E che ricaveresti???Lascia stare...DIMENTICA!!


ok mi sembra di capire che lamiglior vendetta sia l'indifferenza.
Sabato mi baciero' appassionatamente con la mia ragazza davanta a lei e al quel coglione del marito 
e non la caghero' di striscio.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quello gli spacca i denti e lui come fa a descrivere i segni particolari della moglie?
> con un disegno?:mrgreen:



Sai che immaginavo la stessa scena... mi domandavo avrà il tempo di aprire la bocca coi denti o senza ?


----------



## paolo1976 (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Tipo se è depilata oppure che ne so.... ha un seno col capezzolo ..... oppure una chiappa è più piccola dell'altra, facci capire su :mrgreen:


e' piena di nei..e ha i peli di li tagliati a traingolo


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quello gli spacca i denti e lui come fa a descrivere i segni particolari della moglie?
> con un disegno?:mrgreen:


Ma perchè a prescindere quel marito dovrebbe essere un violento?
Magari è comprensivo ...:mrgreen:


Altrimenti si opto per il disegno:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> ok mi sembra di capire che lamiglior vendetta sia l'indifferenza.
> Sabato mi baciero' appassionatamente con la mia ragazza davanta a lei e al quel coglione del marito
> e non la caghero' di striscio.



Ma quando mai... vai dal marito e gli parli apertamente!! digli: cornutazzo tua moglie ci sa fare tanto ma tanto che è difficile riuscere a trattanersi. sii uomo su..


----------



## Camomilla (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> camomilla, che fai, io mi dichiaro e tu, che, te la tiri?


ma noooo,non ha accettato il messaggio precedente,comunque....se mi vedessi più spesso cominceresti ad agitarti,credimi...Camomilla è solo un nick :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Tipo se è depilata oppure che ne so.... ha un seno col capezzolo ..... oppure una chiappa è più piccola dell'altra, facci capire su :mrgreen:



una voglia di fragola sulla natica
un neo sull'inguine
ulula all'apice del piacere
ha dei peli intorno al capezzolo destro


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> ma noooo,non ha accettato il messaggio precedente,comunque....se mi vedessi più spesso cominceresti ad agitarti,credimi...Camomilla è solo un nick :mrgreen:



Lascialo perdere io lo conosco, è senza capelli anziano e non gli tira più, ecco perchè è sempre nervoso.


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> e' piena di nei..e ha i peli di li tagliati a traingolo



isoscele, scaleno o equilatero?

Luna ti sta facendo il disegno, sii più preciso per favore:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> una voglia di fragola sulla natica
> un neo sull'inguine
> ulula all'apice del piacere
> ha dei peli intorno al capezzolo destro



Ah ecco.... ulula..... che bello..... O__________


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> ma noooo,non ha accettato il messaggio precedente,comunque....se mi vedessi più spesso cominceresti ad agitarti,credimi...Camomilla è solo un nick :mrgreen:


lo so che è solo un nick e che se ti vedessi mi agiterei non poco, ma dopo essermi agitato, ritornerei calmo, non pensi?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> e' piena di nei..e ha i peli di li tagliati a traingolo


vedi 
pensa ancora ad altri particolari che vai bene ...
poi al limite fatti già dei disegni da portare con te:mrgreen:


----------



## Camomilla (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> ok mi sembra di capire che lamiglior vendetta sia l'indifferenza.
> Sabato mi baciero' appassionatamente con la mia ragazza davanta a lei e al quel coglione del marito
> e non la caghero' di striscio.


Ascolta...devi stringere una bella amicizia col marito così lei si caga sotto...non baciare la tua ragazza in modo falso,NON E' GIUSTO!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> isoscele, scaleno o equilatero?
> 
> Luna ti sta facendo il disegno, sii più preciso per favore:mrgreen:



Da li gli domandi se dal culo o... insomma da li.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> vedi
> pensa ancora ad altri particolari che vai bene ...
> poi al limite fatti già dei disegni da portare con te:mrgreen:



Chiusi in busta oppure nella carpetta?


----------



## Camomilla (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lo so che è solo un nick e che se ti vedessi mi agiterei non poco, ma dopo essermi agitato, ritornerei calmo, non pensi?


Dipende


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ascolta...devi stringere una bella amicizia col marito così lei si caga sotto...non baciare la tua ragazza in modo falso,NON E' GIUSTO!!


Brava!!! non si bacia la ragazza di fronte all'amante ed al cornuto, questo proprio non si fa!!

e se vogliamo dirla proprio tutta .. no basta in questa maniera la ragazza l'abbiamo rispettata troppo.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Chiusi in busta oppure nella carpetta?



Una cartellina va più che bene ...
cos'è una carpetta?


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

acheo ma tu di donne non capisci un cazzo, che ci fai in un forum del genere. Hai perso l'amichetto?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> acheo ma tu di donne non capisci un cazzo, che ci fai in un forum del genere. Hai perso l'amichetto?



Non sopporto le prese per il culo, tutto qua compà, perchè non le dici la verità.... stempiatura, anzianità e viagra a tignitè !


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> isoscele, scaleno o equilatero?
> 
> Luna ti sta facendo il disegno, sii più preciso per favore:mrgreen:



Ma senti tu prendi in giro 
ma sono cose importanti ....nel senso che se uno deve dare spettacolo 
deve farlo bene  mica tricchietriccheballaco...
altrimentio che figura ci fa:mrgreen:


----------



## Camomilla (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Brava!!! non si bacia la ragazza di fronte all'amante ed al cornuto, questo proprio non si fa!!
> 
> e se vogliamo dirla proprio tutta .. no basta in questa maniera la ragazza l'abbiamo rispettata troppo.


La ragazza l'ha trovata dopo se se non erro....se già fa sti discorsi adesso!!!Ecciaooo!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Una cartellina va più che bene ...
> cos'è una carpetta?



Carpetta l'equivalente della cartellina. scusa ma voi polentoni come la chiamate la carpetta. :mrgreen:


----------



## Camomilla (14 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma senti tu prendi in giro
> ma sono cose importanti ....nel senso che se uno deve dare spettacolo
> deve farlo bene  mica tricchietriccheballaco...
> altrimentio che figura ci fa:mrgreen:




Giustamente deve essere tutto organizzato fino al minimo dettaglio :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> La ragazza l'ha trovata dopo se se non erro....se già fa sti discorsi adesso!!!Ecciaooo!!



Ah bhe.. se l'ha trovato dopo allora ritiro tutto.... ma tutto tutto. 

Lascia perdere lui, è gay.


----------



## paolo1976 (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ah bhe.. se l'ha trovato dopo allora ritiro tutto.... ma tutto tutto.
> 
> Lascia perdere lui, è gay.


esatto la ragazza l'ho trovata dopo, e sabato se vorro' dargli un bacio lo faro' anche davanti a lei e almarito gay..


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Carpetta l'equivalente della cartellina. scusa ma voi polentoni come la chiamate la carpetta. :mrgreen:



Da me solo cartellina


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> esatto la ragazza l'ho trovata dopo, e sabato se vorro' dargli un bacio lo faro' anche davanti a lei e almarito gay..



Tanto per chiarire Lui gay è inteso come Lui il nick, ma il marito è pure gay?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Giustamente deve essere tutto organizzato fino al minimo dettaglio :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Ecco ...dillo anche tu a Free:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Da me solo cartellina



tzè..


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un ragazzo che dopo 4 anni di bellissima amicizia con una collega di lavoro mi sono innamorato di lei, tra l'altro fidanzata al momento dell'innamoramento e ora sposata. Praticamente e' successo che circa 1 anno e mezzo fa dopo essermi dichiarato a lei abbiamo cominciato ad uscire assieme di tanto in tanto occasioni dove ci son state carezze, bacetti ecc. *Una volta siamo stati una sett via per lavoro e abbiamo dormito assieme in un letto da 4 assieme ad altri 2 colleghe *e li c'e stato il primo contatto fisico (non abbiamo fatto sesso). Siamo poi arrivati a luglio dell'anno scorso dove lei e' venuta a casa mia e li e' successo il fattaccio..dopo di questo lei e' cambiata totalmente verso di me, molto piu fredda e distaccata (probabilmente avra' capito di aver fatto un errore o si sara' sentita in colpa nei confronti del suo ragazzo). da li ad oggi la situazione e' via via peggiorata. Io ho sempre cercato di recuperare il nostro rapporto ( mi va bene anche un amicizia vista la sua ormai situazione da sposata e anche perche lavoriamo assime), ho sempre cercato di parlare con lei pero lei mi diceva che non riusciva piu a parlarmi o avvicinarsi a me. Fatto sta che adesso siamo arrivati al limite lei mi sta' totalmente ignorando al lavoro e mi e' stato detto anche che ha parlato male di me in giro. Ora vi chiedo che fareste? Vendetta (piu' che altro per il fatto ke ha parlato male di me in giro, e se si di che tipo senza incorrere nell' illegalita') o ignorarla a mia volta?
> Grazie a tutte/i.


ma che lavoro fate:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che lavoro fate:singleeye:



Se vabbè, mi dici che relazione ci può essere nel sapere che lavoro fa con l'aiuto che richiede? Le donne siete strane davvero.


----------



## paolo1976 (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire Lui gay è inteso come Lui il nick, ma il marito è pure gay?


il marito sembra gay per i modi di fare un po fighettino delicatino, insomma poco uomo, quindi glielo posso dire a voce.

*Luis (il suo nome) lo sapevi di essere un cornuto? Fossi in te parlerei con tua moglie... come vi sembra?*


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ecco ...dillo anche tu a Free:mrgreen:



ma io so perfettamente come fare cinema, che ti credi?
i miei vicini mi adorano, per es.:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> il marito sembra gay per i modi di fare un po fighettino delicatino, insomma poco uomo, quindi glielo posso dire a voce.
> 
> *Luis (il suo nome) lo sapevi di essere un cornuto? Fossi in te parlerei con tua moglie... come vi sembra?*




Ahh ecco ora ho capito, pure effemminato è oltre che cornuto, minchia.

Si può andare bene, magari un po di incisività in più, tipo ti avvicini .... a quattro occhi, come se da amico gli volessi confidare qualcosa.


----------



## paolo1976 (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ahh ecco ora ho capito, pure effemminato è oltre che cornuto, minchia.
> 
> Si può andare bene, magari un po di incisività in più, tipo ti avvicini .... a quattro occhi, come se da amico gli volessi confidare qualcosa.


E lui non mi puo' denunciare se faccio cosi?


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Se vabbè, mi dici che relazione ci può essere nel sapere che lavoro fa con l'aiuto che richiede? Le donne siete strane davvero.


ma infatti non mi interessa saperlo, tantomeno aiutarlo.


----------



## Camomilla (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> il marito sembra gay per i modi di fare un po fighettino delicatino, insomma poco uomo, quindi glielo posso dire a voce.
> 
> *Luis (il suo nome) lo sapevi di essere un cornuto? Fossi in te parlerei con tua moglie... come vi sembra?*



Io non mi fiderei più di tanto...magari sembra fighettino ma quando s'incazza....chissà!!


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> il marito sembra gay per i modi di fare un po fighettino delicatino, insomma poco uomo, quindi glielo posso dire a voce.
> 
> *Luis (il suo nome) lo sapevi di essere un cornuto? Fossi in te parlerei con tua moglie... come vi sembra?*



mai sembra una figata...


----------



## paolo1976 (14 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che lavoro fate:singleeye:


lavoriamo per una multinazionale americana.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io so perfettamente come fare cinema, che ti credi?
> i miei vicini mi adorano, per es.:mrgreen:


che culo ...
i tuoi vicini dico:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> E lui non mi puo' denunciare se faccio cosi?


Boh...... però ti prenderesti una bella soddisfazione eh...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti non mi interessa saperlo, tantomeno aiutarlo.



Non sei per nulla di aiuto.


----------



## paolo1976 (14 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti non mi interessa saperlo, tantomeno aiutarlo.


pero' che gentilezza..


----------



## Eliade (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> ok mi sembra di capire che lamiglior vendetta sia l'indifferenza.
> Sabato mi baciero' appassionatamente con la mia ragazza davanta a lei e al quel coglione del marito
> e non la caghero' di striscio.


Povera fidanzata...usata per far dispetto alla tua ex amante e ad un marito che non se ne fregherà un bel nulla del tuo bacio appassionato. :unhappy: :unhappy:
Cresci un po' va...


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> pero' che gentilezza..


ma perché dovrei essere gentile...chi ti conosce?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Povera fidanzata...usata per far dispetto alla tua ex amante e ad un marito che non se ne fregherà un bel nulla del tuo bacio appassionato. :unhappy: :unhappy:
> Cresci un po' va...



Permettimi eh! ma la fidanzata l'ha conosciuta dopo!! ora lui incacchiato che lei non gliela da più si è fatto la fidanzata, può o non può farsela una fidanzata visto che l'amante non gliela da più o no? 

E che minchia va.


----------



## Eliade (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> pero' che gentilezza..


Perché tu invece sei molto gentile nei confronti di una persona, il marito, che non c'entra nulla con te o come si è comportata la moglie nei tuoi confronti.
Vergognati va...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché tu invece sei molto gentile nei confronti di una persona, il marito, che non c'entra nulla con te o come si è comportata la moglie nei tuoi confronti.
> Vergognati va...



Uhm... boh io persone come te mica le capisco, sembri di un'acidità da incubo!! ma perchè non partecipi a qualche concorso magari ti calmi.


----------



## paolo1976 (14 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Povera fidanzata...usata per far dispetto alla tua ex amante e ad un marito che non se ne fregherà un bel nulla del tuo bacio appassionato. :unhappy: :unhappy:
> Cresci un po' va...


non la uso la mia fidanzata per l'amante tranquilla e se la bacio non lo faro contro l' ex amante


----------



## Camomilla (14 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Povera fidanzata...usata per far dispetto alla tua ex amante e ad un marito che non se ne fregherà un bel nulla del tuo bacio appassionato. :unhappy: :unhappy:
> Cresci un po' va...


:up:


----------



## paolo1976 (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Uhm... boh io persone come te mica le capisco, sembri di un'acidità da incubo!! ma perchè non partecipi a qualche concorso magari ti calmi.


bravo acheo, grazie del supporto


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> *Luis (il suo nome) lo sapevi di essere un cornuto? Fossi in te parlerei con tua moglie... come vi sembra?*


da frocetto e senza palle.

devi drigli che a sua moglie te la sei scopata ovunque, in tutti i sensi, che lei godeva come una BEEEEP e che ti ha preso il BEEEEEEp e poi se lo è BEPPPPPPPPP e tu che sei un mandrillo con i tuoi 33cm la sfBEEEEPPPPPPP e lei godeva tantissimo e ti diceva che lo avrebbe voluto nel BBEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


così gli deri dire.


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Uhm... boh io persone come te mica le capisco, sembri di un'acidità da incubo!! ma perchè non partecipi a qualche concorso magari ti calmi.



ma guarda che Eli ha ragione
il marito non c'entra nulla e non deve essere usato come arma contro l'ex amante

tra l'altro chi asseriva poche ore fa che tra uomini c'era più cameratismo che tra donne?? te e i tuoi amichetti!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> bravo acheo, grazie del supporto



Grazie, ma anche tu però insomma, mica tutti sanno ragionare bene.bisogna capire..


----------



## Eliade (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Permettimi eh! ma la fidanzata l'ha conosciuta dopo!! ora lui incacchiato che lei non gliela da più si è fatto la fidanzata, può o non può farsela una fidanzata visto che l'amante non gliela da più o no?
> 
> E che minchia va.


Non capisci l'italiano tu? Chiariscimelo subito prima che parto in quarta...





















troppo tardi....
















Non c'entra un pippa quando si sia trovato la fidanzata, visto che non ho proprio proferito verbo sul fatto. Quello che ho contestato è la sua voglia di baciarsela appassionatamente, davanti all'ex amante e al marito, per fargli dispetto (perché è questo quello che ho avvertito dal post). 
*Sai quanto se ne fregherà il marito di vedere **baciarsi** due, pressoché, sconosciuti ? Zero, magari nemmeno ci farà caso...*
Dal canto mio usare una fidanzata in questo modo è vergognoso, e come fidanzata mi riterrei usata e umiliata da un atteggiamento del genere.


----------



## Sayuri (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un ragazzo che dopo 4 anni di bellissima amicizia con una collega di lavoro mi sono innamorato di lei, tra l'altro fidanzata al momento dell'innamoramento e ora sposata. Praticamente e' successo che circa 1 anno e mezzo fa dopo essermi dichiarato a lei abbiamo cominciato ad uscire assieme di tanto in tanto occasioni dove ci son state carezze, bacetti ecc. Una volta siamo stati una sett via per lavoro e abbiamo dormito assieme in un letto da 4 assieme ad altri 2 colleghe e li c'e stato il primo contatto fisico (non abbiamo fatto sesso). Siamo poi arrivati a luglio dell'anno scorso dove lei e' venuta a casa mia e li e' successo il fattaccio..dopo di questo lei e' cambiata totalmente verso di me, molto piu fredda e distaccata (probabilmente avra' capito di aver fatto un errore o si sara' sentita in colpa nei confronti del suo ragazzo). da li ad oggi la situazione e' via via peggiorata. Io ho sempre cercato di recuperare il nostro rapporto ( mi va bene anche un amicizia vista la sua ormai situazione da sposata e anche perche lavoriamo assime), ho sempre cercato di parlare con lei pero lei mi diceva che non riusciva piu a parlarmi o avvicinarsi a me. Fatto sta che adesso siamo arrivati al limite lei mi sta' totalmente ignorando al lavoro e mi e' stato detto anche che ha parlato male di me in giro. Ora vi chiedo che fareste? Vendetta (piu' che altro per il fatto ke ha parlato male di me in giro, e se si di che tipo senza incorrere nell' illegalita') o ignorarla a mia volta?
> Grazie a tutte/i.


Accetta il fatto che lei preferisce così e lasciatela alle spalle. Al massimo chiarisci con lei le motivazioni per cui ha sparlato di te.

Ah! Regola n.1: mai relazioni con colleghi di lavoro!


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

free, per andare al cantiere le minigonne all'inguine le indossi ancora con i tacchi 15 o metti dell'altro?


----------



## Eliade (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> non la uso la mia fidanzata per l'amante tranquilla e se la bacio non lo faro contro l' ex amante


Ah no? E allo perché specificare che "Sabato mi baciero' appassionatamente con la mia ragazza davanta a lei e al quel coglione del marito"...sono parole tue, non mie...


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo, minchia, nuovamente burdello? lassa peddiri. io mi nu vagghiu. 

ciao ciao.


----------



## Eliade (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Uhm... boh io persone come te mica le capisco, sembri di un'acidità da incubo!! ma perchè non partecipi a qualche concorso magari ti calmi.


eh son la super zitella acida...non lo leggi il sottonick??? :rotfl:


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> free, per andare al cantiere le minigonne all'inguine le indossi ancora con i tacchi 15 o metti dell'altro?



oggi non vado...telefono e sento come va
tutto bene
ovvio per telefono va sempre tutto bene:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> da frocetto e senza palle.
> 
> devi drigli che a sua moglie te la sei scopata ovunque, in tutti i sensi, che lei godeva come una BEEEEP e che ti ha preso il BEEEEEEp e poi se lo è BEPPPPPPPPP e tu che sei un mandrillo con i tuoi 33cm la sfBEEEEPPPPPPP e lei godeva tantissimo e ti diceva che lo avrebbe voluto nel BBEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> ...



Non esagerare, se tu non hai avuto le palle di comportarti in certe maniere che minchia vuoi!! lui le ha tu no stop!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda che Eli ha ragione
> il marito non c'entra nulla e non deve essere usato come arma contro l'ex amante
> 
> tra l'altro chi asseriva poche ore fa che tra uomini c'era più cameratismo che tra donne?? te e i tuoi amichetti!


Mah .... io non vi capisco... prima gliela da poi si pente e parla male, ma come si permette mi domando io... ok s'è fatto la ragazza ma se le fatta dopo!! ora vuole vendicarsi, siete contro la violenza e la sincerità per caso?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non capisci l'italiano tu? Chiariscimelo subito prima che parto in quarta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:risata::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Acheo, minchia, nuovamente burdello? lassa peddiri. io mi nu vagghiu.
> 
> ciao ciao.



Io ti seguo.. ciao ciao.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Accetta il fatto che lei preferisce così e lasciatela alle spalle. Al massimo chiarisci con lei le motivazioni per cui ha sparlato di te.
> 
> *Ah! Regola n.1: mai relazioni con colleghi di lavoro!*


*
*
Legge Lothar del 2011 comma 2 articolo 34


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> da frocetto e senza palle.
> 
> devi drigli che a sua moglie te la sei scopata ovunque, in tutti i sensi, che lei godeva come una BEEEEP e che ti ha preso il BEEEEEEp e poi se lo è BEPPPPPPPPP e tu che sei un mandrillo con i tuoi 33cm la sfBEEEEPPPPPPP e lei godeva tantissimo e ti diceva che lo avrebbe voluto nel BBEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> ...


Sei molto volgare e fuori luogo.Ci vuole stile cazzo!!Paolo deve dirgli:a bello ti ricordi che tua moglie aveva problemi di stitichezza?li ho risolti io,gli ho fatto un culo come un tarallo.Ci vuole poco....!


----------



## Eliade (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Mah .... io non vi capisco... prima gliela da poi si pente e parla male, ma come si permette mi domando io... ok s'è fatto la ragazza ma se le fatta dopo!! ora vuole vendicarsi, siete contro la violenza e la sincerità per caso?


 Nono, viuleeeenzaaa....:carneval:



Acheo ha detto:


> :risata::rotfl:


Ma la smetti??
Prrrrrrrrr..


----------



## Camomilla (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Mah .... io non vi capisco... prima gliela da poi si pente e parla male, ma come si permette mi domando io... ok s'è fatto la ragazza ma se le fatta dopo!! ora vuole vendicarsi, siete contro la violenza e la sincerità per caso?


Lui comunque si è messo con la donna di un altro....era fidanzata e stavano pensando al matrimonio...lei è un po' tr... ma anche lui proprio correttissimo non è.. :no:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> [/B]
> Legge Lothar del 2011 comma 2 articolo 34



ahahah..ricordi bene amico...e'fondamentale,come mai chiamarla dal cell pubblico.ma quanti mentecatti ci cascano???
troppi caro mio...questo che scrive qua'e'il re degli invorniti....oppure un semplice troll che vi piglia per il sederino...
che ne dici Ach?


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

bestie :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei molto volgare e fuori luogo.Ci vuole stile cazzo!!Paolo deve dirgli:a bello ti ricordi che tua moglie aveva problemi di stitichezza?li ho risolti io,gli ho fatto un culo come un tarallo.Ci vuole poco....!


.
Uhm.... mi sembra volgare. secondo me quello che voleva fare va bene, è ottimo, poi il cornutone è fragile e con movenze da gay, quindi anche un coglionazzo patentato ed assolto dalla gaiaggine


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



Acheo ha detto:


> .
> Uhm.... mi sembra volgare. secondo me quello che voleva fare va bene, è ottimo, poi il cornutone è fragile e con movenze da gay, quindi anche un coglionazzo patentato ed assolto dalla gaiaggine


In effetti.Potrebbe dirgli:ciao,se tua moglie per un pò ha girato sulla sedia a rotelle non era per il menisco,gli ho smantellato lo sfintere.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ah no? E allo perché specificare che "Sabato mi baciero' appassionatamente con la mia ragazza davanta a lei e al quel coglione del marito"...sono parole tue, non mie...



Era sicuramente per dire, scusa tu se sei fidanzata ( prima devi togliere l'acidità) non ti baci col ragazzo? eh ma boh.. anche l'abc bisogna scrivere.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahah..ricordi bene amico...e'fondamentale,come mai chiamarla dal cell pubblico.ma quanti mentecatti ci cascano???
> troppi caro mio...questo che scrive qua'e'il re degli invorniti....oppure un semplice troll che vi piglia per il sederino...
> che ne dici Ach?



Mi attengo ai fatti, simili ai tuoi.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> bestie :rotfl:



Quoto.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Quoto.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti.Potrebbe dirgli:ciao,se tua moglie per un pò ha girato sulla sedia a rotelle non era per il menisco,gli ho smantellato lo sfintere.:up:



Si corta e efficace. però a parere mio era più semplice l'altra, veloce e chiara, sfintere mica tutti lo sanno che è il buco del culo.


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


A te non piacciono le bestie?


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te non piacciono le bestie?


una cifra!


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*A clà*



Acheo ha detto:


> Si corta e efficace. però a parere mio era più semplice l'altra, veloce e chiara, sfintere mica tutti lo sanno che è il buco del culo.


E cazzo ma ci vuole un minimo di poesia creativa o no?Allora gli deve dire:ciao sono io quello che ha sfigurato le pareti rettali di tua moglie,adesso sta meglio?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cazzo ma ci vuole un minimo di poesia creativa o no?Allora gli deve dire:ciao sono io quello che ha sfigurato le pareti rettali di tua moglie,adesso sta meglio?


Ancora non ho capito se piji per il culo o cosa..... sfigurato rettale... ma come minchia scrivi? la creatività dove la leggi mi domando e dico.


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un ragazzo che dopo 4 anni di bellissima amicizia con una collega di lavoro mi sono innamorato di lei, tra l'altro fidanzata al momento dell'innamoramento e ora sposata. Praticamente e' successo che circa 1 anno e mezzo fa dopo essermi dichiarato a lei abbiamo cominciato ad uscire assieme di tanto in tanto occasioni dove ci son state carezze, bacetti ecc. Una volta siamo stati una sett via per lavoro e abbiamo dormito assieme in un letto da 4 assieme ad altri 2 colleghe e li c'e stato il primo contatto fisico (non abbiamo fatto sesso). Siamo poi arrivati a luglio dell'anno scorso dove lei e' venuta a casa mia e li *e' successo il fattaccio..dopo di questo lei e' cambiata totalmente verso di me, molto piu fredda e distaccata (*probabilmente avra' capito di aver fatto un errore o si sara' sentita in colpa nei confronti del suo ragazzo). da li ad oggi la situazione e' via via peggiorata. Io ho sempre cercato di recuperare il nostro rapporto ( mi va bene anche un amicizia vista la sua ormai situazione da sposata e anche perche lavoriamo assime), ho sempre cercato di parlare con lei pero lei mi diceva che non riusciva piu a parlarmi o avvicinarsi a me. Fatto sta che adesso siamo arrivati al limite lei mi sta' totalmente ignorando al lavoro e mi e' stato detto anche che ha parlato male di me in giro. Ora vi chiedo che fareste? Vendetta (piu' che altro per il fatto ke ha parlato male di me in giro, e se si di che tipo senza incorrere nell' illegalita') o ignorarla a mia volta?
> Grazie a tutte/i.


è evidente che non le è piaciuto, prendine atto


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Claudio*



Acheo ha detto:


> Ancora non ho capito se piji per il culo o cosa..... sfigurato rettale... ma come minchia scrivi? la creatività dove la leggi mi domando e dico.


Cavolo è italiano:Ho sfigurato le pareti anorettali di tua moglie...stupendo!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cavolo è italiano:Ho sfigurato le pareti anorettali di tua moglie...stupendo!:rotfl:



Se ti quieti ti do ragione ok. oh!


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Claudio*



Acheo ha detto:


> Se ti quieti ti do ragione ok. oh!


Vedi ci vuole arte e tatto per dire delle brutte verità....!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi ci vuole arte e tatto per dire delle brutte verità....!


Qua hai ragione sul serio, sembravi na bestia prima, simy ha semrpe ragione.

Intanto spero che si prenda una seria decisione senza prendere atto dei consigli di Minerva.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Qua hai ragione sul serio, sembravi na bestia prima, *simy ha semrpe ragione*.
> 
> Intanto spero che si prenda una seria decisione senza prendere atto dei consigli di Minerva.


 magari


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> magari


Vabbè su oscuro avevi ragione, è proprio una bestia, si sente creativo mentre invece.....














































Mi fa crepare letteralmente dalle risate, ma come cazzo fa!!


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Claudio*



Acheo ha detto:


> Vabbè su oscuro avevi ragione, è proprio una bestia, si sente creativo mentre invece.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La mia è arte,come scrive la mitica alessandra.....!:up:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Vabbè su oscuro avevi ragione, è proprio una bestia, si sente creativo mentre invece.....
> 
> 
> Mi fa crepare letteralmente dalle risate, ma come cazzo fa!!



prima o poi si monterà la testa----


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> prima o poi si monterà la testa----


Forse 10 anni fa.....oggi son troppo saggio per una cosa simile.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> prima o poi si monterà la testa----



E' troppo tardi mi sa.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un ragazzo che dopo 4 anni di bellissima amicizia con una collega di lavoro mi sono innamorato di lei, tra l'altro fidanzata al momento dell'innamoramento e ora sposata. Praticamente e' successo che circa 1 anno e mezzo fa dopo essermi dichiarato a lei abbiamo cominciato ad uscire assieme di tanto in tanto occasioni dove ci son state carezze, bacetti ecc. Una volta siamo stati una sett via per lavoro e abbiamo dormito assieme in un letto da 4 assieme ad altri 2 colleghe e li c'e stato il primo contatto fisico (non abbiamo fatto sesso). Siamo poi arrivati a luglio dell'anno scorso dove lei e' venuta a casa mia e li e' successo il fattaccio..dopo di questo lei e' cambiata totalmente verso di me, molto piu fredda e distaccata (probabilmente avra' capito di aver fatto un errore o si sara' sentita in colpa nei confronti del suo ragazzo). da li ad oggi la situazione e' via via peggiorata. Io ho sempre cercato di recuperare il nostro rapporto ( mi va bene anche un amicizia vista la sua ormai situazione da sposata e anche perche lavoriamo assime), ho sempre cercato di parlare con lei pero lei mi diceva che non riusciva piu a parlarmi o avvicinarsi a me. Fatto sta che adesso siamo arrivati al limite lei mi sta' totalmente ignorando al lavoro e mi e' stato detto anche che ha parlato male di me in giro. Ora vi chiedo che fareste? Vendetta (piu' che altro per il fatto ke ha parlato male di me in giro, e se si di che tipo senza incorrere nell' illegalita') o ignorarla a mia volta?
> Grazie a tutte/i.


La prima cosa che mi vien da dire è ma in quale azienda lavori che vi fa stare in un letto in 4 nelle trasferte ?  poi che dirti, magari dopo il fattaccio ha capito che preferisci il suo lui a te e per evitare altri incontri ravvicinati ti evita, io me farei una ragione e mi concentrerei sul lavoro :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> L'ho gia' trovata la donna e proprio questo sabato c'e' una uscita tra colleghi dove cisara' anche suo marito.
> Secondo voi se dico al marito a voce che e' un cornuto potrebbero denunciarmi?


Bah denunciati non so una slecca però te la di di sicuro


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> e scrivere il suo numero nei cessi pubblici? completamente anonimo che ne pensi?


Ma quanti anni hai?  Stai scherzando :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> [/B]
> Legge Lothar del 2011 comma 2 articolo 34


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (14 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> Ora vi chiedo che fareste? Vendetta (piu' che altro per il fatto ke ha parlato male di me in giro, e se si di che tipo senza incorrere nell' illegalita') o ignorarla a mia volta?
> Grazie a tutte/i.


ma se una persona non desidera più avere contatti con te, parlarti, deve essere PER FORZA costretta a farlo?
ti sei mai accorto che le persone hanno dei diritti, una loro libertà e possono fare delle scelte?
lei ha fatto un errore e tenta di rimediare. 
è suo diritto che la lasci in pace, che non mediti ignobili e vigliacche ritorsioni, che agguanti quel poco di maturità che hai a disposizione e ti fai una vita tua. 
lei non è una tua cosa. 
se non ti vuole parlare NON ti vuole parlare e siccome non sei un bambino di 5 anni che pretende una cosa e fa i capricci, ma un uomo adulto, te ne fai una ragione in tempi anche rapidi.


----------



## Eliade (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Era sicuramente per dire, scusa tu se sei fidanzata ( prima devi togliere l'acidità) non ti baci col ragazzo? eh ma boh.. anche l'abc bisogna scrivere.


So zitellaaaaaa!!! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (14 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è evidente che non le è piaciuto, prendine atto


Magari è rimasta delusa dal...come dire....mi sfugge...:carneval:


----------



## tesla (14 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Magari è rimasta delusa dal...come dire....mi sfugge...:carneval:



colibrì [cit.]


----------



## Alessandra (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia è arte,come scrive la mitica alessandra.....!:up:



mammamia Oscuro...come mi diverto a leggerti...mi fai morire...
oggi, su un altro thread, leggevo di "cazzi in cascata", haahahah,
e poi questa...della sedia a rotelle per problemi allo sfintere...ahahahah

e' arte, e' arte!!!:up:


----------



## emme76 (14 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma se una persona non desidera più avere contatti con te, parlarti, deve essere PER FORZA costretta a farlo?
> ti sei mai accorto che le persone hanno dei diritti, una loro libertà e possono fare delle scelte?
> lei ha fatto un errore e tenta di rimediare.
> è suo diritto che la lasci in pace, che non mediti ignobili e vigliacche ritorsioni, che agguanti quel poco di maturità che hai a disposizione e ti fai una vita tua.
> ...



e dai paolo1976 fattene una ragione....ha ragione Tesla, se non ti vuole non ti vuole basta!
Vai avanti con la tua vita.
E poi quali vendette del piffero, sputtanarla davanti al marito....ma va vaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Alessandra (15 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma se una persona non desidera più avere contatti con te, parlarti, deve essere PER FORZA costretta a farlo?
> ti sei mai accorto che le persone hanno dei diritti, una loro libertà e possono fare delle scelte?
> lei ha fatto un errore e tenta di rimediare.
> è suo diritto che la lasci in pace, che non mediti ignobili e vigliacche ritorsioni, che agguanti quel poco di maturità che hai a disposizione e ti fai una vita tua.
> ...


:up: quoto e straquoto!
E' pesantissimo avere a che fare con una persona che non vuoi piu' e che non se ne fa una ragione.
Potrebbe solo essere felice nel vederti fidanzato...almeno ha la speranza di essersi liberata da una situazione scomoda, che non puo' evitare per il fatto che siete colleghi.

Capisco che sia difficile vederla tutti i giorni a lavoro,...ma con l'insistenza puoi solo avere risultati opposti da quelli desiderati.


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Magari è rimasta delusa dal...come dire....mi sfugge...:carneval:


brufolo


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un ragazzo che dopo 4 anni di bellissima amicizia con una collega di lavoro mi sono innamorato di lei, tra l'altro fidanzata al momento dell'innamoramento e ora sposata. Praticamente e' successo che circa 1 anno e mezzo fa dopo essermi dichiarato a lei abbiamo cominciato ad uscire assieme di tanto in tanto occasioni dove ci son state carezze, bacetti ecc. Una volta siamo stati una sett via per lavoro e abbiamo dormito assieme in un letto da 4 assieme ad altri 2 colleghe e li c'e stato il primo contatto fisico (non abbiamo fatto sesso). Siamo poi arrivati a luglio dell'anno scorso dove lei e' venuta a casa mia e li e' successo il fattaccio..dopo di questo lei e' cambiata totalmente verso di me, molto piu fredda e distaccata (probabilmente avra' capito di aver fatto un errore o si sara' sentita in colpa nei confronti del suo ragazzo). da li ad oggi la situazione e' via via peggiorata. Io ho sempre cercato di recuperare il nostro rapporto ( mi va bene anche un amicizia vista la sua ormai situazione da sposata e anche perche lavoriamo assime), ho sempre cercato di parlare con lei pero lei mi diceva che non riusciva piu a parlarmi o avvicinarsi a me. Fatto sta che adesso siamo arrivati al limite lei mi sta' totalmente ignorando al lavoro e mi e' stato detto anche che ha parlato male di me in giro. Ora vi chiedo che fareste? Vendetta (piu' che altro per il fatto ke ha parlato male di me in giro, e se si di che tipo senza incorrere nell' illegalita') o ignorarla a mia volta?
> Grazie a tutte/i.


il comportamento di lei mi sembra cristallino.
Scrostati ti sta dicendo in tutti i modi ma tu niente.
Recuperare un amicizia?
Ma di che?

Lasciala stare. Ignorala.
E' ciò che lei vuole ma tu. Non capisci.

la parte sulla vendetta faccio finta di non averla letta


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> L'ho gia' trovata la donna e proprio questo sabato c'e' una uscita tra colleghi dove cisara' anche suo marito.
> Secondo voi se dico al marito a voce che e' un cornuto potrebbero denunciarmi?



:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> Potreste per favore dirmi se e' denunciabile il fatto di dire al marito a voce che e' un cornuto?
> Grazie



ma tu sei un maledetto facocero.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> e scrivere il suo numero nei cessi pubblici? completamente anonimo che ne pensi?



trollino o non trollino?

Speriamo trollino


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> ok mi sembra di capire che lamiglior vendetta sia l'indifferenza.
> Sabato mi baciero' appassionatamente con la mia ragazza davanta a lei e al quel coglione del marito
> e non la caghero' di striscio.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2013)

dopo essermi letta tutta la discussione mi sono auto convinta sia un troll.


ciao


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2013)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> mammamia Oscuro...come mi diverto a leggerti...mi fai morire...
> oggi, su un altro thread, leggevo di "cazzi in cascata", haahahah,
> e poi questa...della sedia a rotelle per problemi allo sfintere...ahahahah
> 
> e' arte, e' arte!!!:up:


Alessandra perchè sei così lontana?Oltre ad essere una donna molto intrigante capisci anche la mia poesia,capisci che dietro le mie esternazioni c'è talento,che la mia è una volgarità ostentata,quindi una volgarità non volgare.Quì dentro sono bacchettoni e ottenebrati,i miei sforzi non vengono mai apprezzati....!


----------



## viola di mare (15 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un ragazzo che dopo 4 anni di bellissima amicizia con una collega di lavoro* mi sono innamorato di lei*, tra l'altro fidanzata al momento dell'innamoramento e ora sposata. Praticamente e' successo che circa 1 anno e mezzo fa dopo essermi dichiarato a lei abbiamo cominciato ad uscire assieme di tanto in tanto occasioni dove ci son state carezze, bacetti ecc. Una volta siamo stati una sett via per lavoro e abbiamo dormito assieme in un letto da 4 assieme ad altri 2 colleghe e li c'e stato il primo contatto fisico (non abbiamo fatto sesso). Siamo poi arrivati a luglio dell'anno scorso dove lei e' venuta a casa mia e li e' successo il fattaccio..dopo di questo lei e' cambiata totalmente verso di me, molto piu fredda e distaccata (probabilmente avra' capito di aver fatto un errore o si sara' sentita in colpa nei confronti del suo ragazzo). da li ad oggi la situazione e' via via peggiorata. Io ho sempre cercato di recuperare il nostro rapporto ( mi va bene anche un amicizia vista la sua ormai situazione da sposata e anche perche lavoriamo assime), ho sempre cercato di parlare con lei pero lei mi diceva che non riusciva piu a parlarmi o avvicinarsi a me. Fatto sta che adesso siamo arrivati al limite lei mi sta' totalmente ignorando al lavoro e mi e' stato detto anche che ha parlato male di me in giro. Ora vi chiedo che fareste? Vendetta (piu' che altro per il fatto ke ha parlato male di me in giro, e se si di che tipo senza incorrere nell' illegalita') o ignorarla a mia volta?
> Grazie a tutte/i.





paolo1976 ha detto:


> *L'ho gia' trovata la donna *e proprio questo sabato c'e' una uscita tra colleghi dove cisara' anche suo marito.
> Secondo voi *se dico al marito a voce che e' un cornuto potrebbero denunciarmi*?



no ma sei veramente carino comunque...
dici che ti sei innamorato, poi te ne trovi un'altra e poi vuoi dire al marito che è un cornuto

...pensa se questa te stava sul cazzo!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Maggio 2013)

Mamma mia.

Mi unisco a una serie di saggi e sagge....

Cavolo, fa in fretta l'amore a trasformarsi, eh! Una non può mica cambiare idea dopo che ha assaporato il tuo fantastico amore e il tuo pipino d'oro zecchino, no, brutta stronza, dato l'affronto ora devi schiattare, mi metto pure a insultare tuo marito che non c'entra nulla, visto che io sono tanto moralmente superiore da pensare di scrivere il tuo numero di cell nei bagni.

Evviva evviva.

Suvvia, non ti senti ridicolo?
Soffrire per l'"abbandono" è un conto, ma sviscerarlo in questo modo, davvero, non ti fa sentire incredibilmente idiota?
Guardati dall'esterno... arriva un tuo amico, ti dice che è stato dietro a un tipa da anni, finalmente sono finiti a letto ma dopo lei ha cercato in tutti i modi di allontanarlo... e ora si sfoga con commenti antipaticissimi sul marito e programma vendette che neanche un liceale.
Cosa penseresti di costui?


----------



## viola di mare (15 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mamma mia.
> 
> Mi unisco a una serie di saggi e sagge....
> 
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> Ora vi chiedo che fareste? Vendetta (piu' che altro per il fatto ke ha parlato male di me in giro, e se si di che tipo senza incorrere nell' illegalita') o ignorarla a mia volta?
> Grazie a tutte/i.


Ave, o Paolo!
Buzzurrate come queste sono bellissime da fare, e la vendetta è dolce 
Come il mosto d'uva per i moscerini che volano fitti, fin
Dentro ai tini ove affogano velocemente, sbattendo poche volte le ali sottili
E diventando crosta nera e delicata che fa ribollire la premuta e 
Fa il vino buono solo per chi lo beve ad occhi chiusi.
Gli estranei non servono a niente nell'economia di vita degli uomini ed
Hanno perciò la stessa importanza delle donne sposate nei letti altrui,
Insozzano semplicemente un ambiente che non verrà mai rassettato e
Leniscono dolori fantasma ad arti già da lungo tempo amputati.
Ma, così come è divertente mettere il sale sulle lumache,
Notevole sollazzo dà anche trasformare lo sterco in oro
O l'amore in odio, come dicono certe creature che si fingono irate
Per scuotere il sentimento di pace che regna nei forum,
Quando non c'è più niente da dire di cose che sono state lungamente
Raccolte e sfibrate, in decine di thread, in migliaia di post,
Sbrodolati nel nulla, fra dita che scrivano e bocche che ridono,
Tutti sepolti in un mare di giada, fra monti di rossi rubini,
Unici segni di vita di mondi lontani.
Vi apprezzo davvero,
Zuzzurelloni beati!


----------



## Eretteo (15 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ave, o Paolo!
> Buzzurrate come queste sono bellissime da fare, e la vendetta è dolce
> Come il mosto d'uva per i moscerini che volano fitti, fin
> Dentro ai tini ove affogano velocemente, sbattendo poche volte le ali sottili
> ...


Era ora che tornasse qualche anima pìa a poetare in queste lande desolate.
Brulle ed aride come l'altopiano di nazca durante la stagione secca,che nemmeno il peggior deserto da film western col cespuglio spinoso che rotola nel vento fischiante,fra la sabbia ed i serpenti.


----------



## tesla (15 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> dopo essermi letta tutta la discussione mi sono auto convinta sia un troll.
> 
> 
> ciao


è la solita storia tebe


[video=youtube_share;Y80MEyxLsWo]http://youtu.be/Y80MEyxLsWo[/video]


----------



## free (15 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tu sei un maledetto facocero.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2013)

paolo1976 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un ragazzo che dopo 4 anni di bellissima amicizia con una collega di lavoro mi sono innamorato di lei, tra l'altro fidanzata al momento dell'innamoramento e ora sposata. Praticamente e' successo che circa 1 anno e mezzo fa dopo essermi dichiarato a lei abbiamo cominciato ad uscire assieme di tanto in tanto occasioni dove ci son state carezze, bacetti ecc. Una volta siamo stati una sett via per lavoro e abbiamo dormito assieme in un letto da 4 assieme ad altri 2 colleghe e li c'e stato il primo contatto fisico (non abbiamo fatto sesso). Siamo poi arrivati a luglio dell'anno scorso dove lei e' venuta a casa mia e li e' successo il fattaccio..dopo di questo lei e' cambiata totalmente verso di me, molto piu fredda e distaccata (probabilmente avra' capito di aver fatto un errore o si sara' sentita in colpa nei confronti del suo ragazzo). da li ad oggi la situazione e' via via peggiorata. Io ho sempre cercato di recuperare il nostro rapporto ( mi va bene anche un amicizia vista la sua ormai situazione da sposata e anche perche lavoriamo assime), ho sempre cercato di parlare con lei pero lei mi diceva che non riusciva piu a parlarmi o avvicinarsi a me. Fatto sta che adesso siamo arrivati al limite lei mi sta' totalmente ignorando al lavoro e mi e' stato detto anche che ha parlato male di me in giro. Ora vi chiedo che fareste? Vendetta (piu' che altro per il fatto ke ha parlato male di me in giro, e se si di che tipo senza incorrere nell' illegalita') o ignorarla a mia volta?
> Grazie a tutte/i.


Igorarla a tua volta. Se parla male di te in giro forse è a causa delle tue pressioni. Perchè mi sa che non hai capito che non c'è nessun rapporto da recuperare.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Ma io non capisco come fa ad esistere un uomo che dice ad un altro uomo...ahahahaahah...sai che sei cornuto?
In genere non è che capita....senti tu...la to dona la xe putana...seto?


----------



## emme76 (15 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ave, o Paolo!
> Buzzurrate come queste sono bellissime da fare, e la vendetta è dolce
> Come il mosto d'uva per i moscerini che volano fitti, fin
> Dentro ai tini ove affogano velocemente, sbattendo poche volte le ali sottili
> ...



Rabarbaro ed Eretteo state sempre a pisciare di fuori! E fatevela una sana pippa liberatoria! Echeccazzo!


----------



## perplesso (15 Maggio 2013)

ma no dai....è solo un gioco di ruolo il loro....


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco come fa ad esistere un uomo che dice ad un altro uomo...ahahahaahah...sai che sei cornuto?
> In genere non è che capita....senti tu...la to dona la xe putana...seto?



Ridi? io mi sono scialato un intero pomeriggio. ma sono sicuro che mi ha dato corda.


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Rabarbaro ed Eretteo state sempre a pisciare di fuori! E fatevela una sana pippa liberatoria! Echeccazzo!


Ti perdono per la tu' lingua sciolta...

Va' e non peccare più!


----------



## emme76 (15 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ti perdono per la tu' lingua sciolta...
> 
> Va' e non peccare più!



Amen!


----------



## Eretteo (15 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Rabarbaro ed Eretteo state sempre a pisciare di fuori! E fatevela una sana pippa liberatoria! Echeccazzo!



Mica e' facile centrare la tazza al primo tentativo.....se hanno inventato il copriwater semovente,un motivo ci sara'.
Cosi' come il vocabolario con le pagine mobili.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco come fa ad esistere un uomo che dice ad un altro uomo...ahahahaahah...sai che sei cornuto?
> cosi' si fa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqMFA5sLlMU
> In genere non è che capita....senti tu...la to dona la xe putana...seto?


anche questa non e' disprezzabile....


----------



## Sayuri (15 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> [/B]
> Legge Lothar del 2011 comma 2 articolo 34


Lo so ;-)


----------



## Alessandra (15 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alessandra perchè sei così lontana?Oltre ad essere una donna molto intrigante capisci anche la mia poesia,capisci che dietro le mie esternazioni c'è talento,che la mia è una volgarità ostentata,quindi una volgarità non volgare.Quì dentro sono bacchettoni e ottenebrati,i miei sforzi non vengono mai apprezzati....!


Io apprezzo, apprezzo...
sono uno spirito libero, artistico...
fiuto da lontano dove c'e' ironia, la poesia nel colorire con metafore originali, saper divertire ma senza mai essere volgare pur usando immagini forti...grande :up:

invece ci sono persone viscide e senza classe che sanno essere volgari anche quando pronunciano "grazie" o "per piacere"...

Preciso, per evitare equivoci, che non mi riferisco a nessun utente del forum...mi sono venuti in mente alcuni soggetti in cui ho avuto la sfiga di incappare...


----------



## Pitto (22 Maggio 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuovo del forum, e se posso dire la mia, che brutto quando prima di dichiara amore, attrazione e poi quando tutto finisce solo sentimento di odio e vendetta.Forse non era tanto amore neanche prima.E poi dirlo al marito??????di certo non la farà tornare da lui, quindi non capisco questa cattiveria gratuita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2013)

Pitto ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuovo del forum, e se posso dire la mia, che brutto quando prima di dichiara amore, attrazione e poi quando tutto finisce solo sentimento di odio e vendetta.*Forse non era tanto amore neanche prima*.E poi dirlo al marito??????di certo non la farà tornare da lui, quindi non capisco questa cattiveria gratuita.


ho sempre avuto lo stesso dubbio pure io.


----------

